
Pythonista: Python IDE for iOS - Ivoah
http://omz-software.com/pythonista/index.html
======
tkizzy
Pythonista is amazing. Currently only way to design an app for iOS on an iOS
device. You can put your code in Xcode and submit to the App Store.

------
zielperson
Being able to develop small scripts on the run is great. Pythonista is a great
app, and the community is awesome.

